# Interbus oder doch noch andere Feldbus möglichkeiten?



## bastian c (16 April 2012)

Hallo,

ich stehe zur zeit vor der Aufgabe nach einer gescheiten Lösung für folgende Anforderung zu suchen.

Wir benötigen einen Feldbus der so typischerweise zwischen 20 und 200 Teilnehmer verwalten kann, welche je 2x DO und entweder 2x DI oder 1x AI an Anschlüssen bereitstellen sollten.

Diese Teilnehmer verteilen sich idr bei einer Ringverdrahtung auf max. 1km Leitungslänge, Abstand zwischen den Teilnehmer wird kaum über 50m sein.

Womit wir auch schon bei der Topologie wären, meinem Verständnis nach hat der Interbus einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Bussen,wird er als Ring ausgeführt und irgendwo zwischen zwei Teilnehmer wird das Kabel gekappt, bleibt das gesamte System am laufen? Treten zwei Störstellen auf, so sind nur die Teilnehmer betroffen die dazwischen liegen?
So wäre es für unseren Einsatz am Optimalsten.

Ring Topologie ist auch daher gewünscht um den Verdrahtungsaufwand klein zu halten. Ich ziehe ein Kabel von Station zu Station und komme beim Master wieder an. 

Ich weiß das man dort nur einen Master einsetzen kann, besteht denn trotzdem die möglichkeit einen zweiten Master in den Ring zu hängen um bei einem Ausfall des ersten eine Redundanz zu schaffen?

Da sich Interbus bis hierhin ganz gut anhört habe ich mal nach entsprechender Hardware gesucht.

Interbus Slaves als kleine Buskoppler sind recht dünn gesäht.

Phoenix Interbus Smart-Terminals 
Wago Interbus Buskoppler ECO

Ich finde die Phoenix Slaves vom Datenblatt her astrein, allerdings scheinen die alles andere als erschwinglich zu sein.
Die Wago Koppler wären ok aber bei der Anzahl an Stationen und jeweils nur 2xDO und 2xDI irgendwie übertrieben?

Was gibt es sonst noch für möglichkeiten? Anderer Feldbus?

Ich hatte gesehen, dass Anybus Interbus Slaves anbietet, aber da muss man sich ja quasi noch die DO/DI/AI selber drannbauen, weil das ja nur die Kommunikationsmodule sind.


Gruß 

Bastian


----------



## Ghosty (16 April 2012)

Hallo,

schau dir doch mal bei Beckhoff die Kabelredundanz an. Denke das ist genau so was wie du suchst.

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...l/bt_ethercat_master_cable_redundancy.htm&id=

Gruß


----------



## SoftMachine (16 April 2012)

Oder doch gleich IE ?


----------



## sascha-polo (16 April 2012)

Mit Profinet kannnst Du auch eine Ringtopologie aufbauen, Du must nur ein Switch als Ring Manager konfigurieren.


----------



## Mobi (17 April 2012)

Also wenn du bei Interbus während der Laufzeit das Kabel ziehst, gibt es einen Peripheriefehler. Den musst du von Hand quittieren. Aber du kannst es so programmieren, dass das Programm den Fehler selbst quittiert und wieder eine neue Config macht. Und alles was nach dem Kabel kommt, ist tot, und alles was davor ist, läuft dann wieder.

Ich würde aber bei deiner Anwendung eher Profinet nehmen, denn da laufen die Module einfach weiter, die noch Verbindung haben. Man muss sich halt nur darum kümmern, was gemacht werden soll, wenn Teilnehmer fehlen.


----------



## SoftMachine (17 April 2012)

Ethernet, PN, Interbus, Anybus ...

Noch hat er ja gar nichts über die bis zu 200 möglichen Teilnehmer gesagt. Wenn sich als Teilnehmer mit verschiedenen Komm.-Anschlüssen herausstellen, sollt er seine Topologie möglichst universell aufstellen.


----------



## bastian c (17 April 2012)

Teilnehmer sollten schon alle identisch sein. Alle Teilnehmer sind auch mehr oder weniger identisch von der Funktion und brauchen halt nur wenige I/O's deswegen finde ich es halt schwierig, relativ teure Buskoppler zu rechtfertigen, aber ich denke es gibt kaum fertige alternativen oder?


----------



## jonny_b (17 April 2012)

Hallo,
in Erinnerung habe ich, dass der Interbus nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird.
Und manche E/A'-Baugruppen abgekündigt sind. Die Entwicklung ist Richtung Profinet.

Dann kann man die Peripherie mit Feldmodulen und ein paar wenigen Kopfstationen(entsprechend der Distanz)
 'verkabeln'.

Mfg, jb


----------



## Mobi (17 April 2012)

Hallo,

es werden immernoch neue Interbus-Klemmen entwickelt (Da auch schon ein neuer Chip raus ist). Abgekündigt ist nur die Loop-Variante und halt die alten STME-Module und so, aber Inline wird weiterentwickelt und parallel dazu Axioline mit Profinet. In einem Busaufbau wird Interbus schon bleiben und Profinet dann zur Verbindung der einzelnen Buskoppler.


----------



## Phoenix Contact (17 April 2012)

*ProfiNet ist sinnvoll*

Hallo bastian c,

Sowohl INTERBUS als auch PROFINET sind bei Phoenix Contact aktuelle Technologien. INTERBUS wird von uns noch viele Jahre angeboten und ist eine sehr ausgereifte Technologie.

Allerdings würde ich für die beschriebene Applikation auch eher PROFINET empfehlen. INTERBUS nutzt zwar technisch eine Ringtopologie, diese verläuft jedoch innerhalb derselben Busleitung.
Der beschriebene Ring, der an der Steuerung startet und über alle Teilnehmer wieder an der Steuerung endet wäre mit PROFINET möglich. Beim INTERBUS bedeutet eine Leitungsunterbrechung zuerst einmal immer einen Busfehler. Als Reaktion kann die SPS ein verkürztes System wieder in Betrieb nehmen. Alles hinter der Unterbrechung ist allerdings nicht mehr erreichbar. Wird bei PROFINET die Ring-Topologie genutzt sind tatsächlich beide Enden bis zur Unterbrechung erreichbar.

Die geringe Anzahl von I/O Punkten pro Station empfiehlt unser INLINE System, da hier fein modular genau die passende Anzahl kombiniert werden kann. Die Wahl des Bussystems bleibt dann
offen, da wir einen Buskopf für INTERBUS und auch PROFINET anbieten.

Die Idee mit 2 Mastern im selben System ist grundsätzlich erst mal in keinem Bussystem möglich. Bei unseren PROFINET BKs besteht jedoch im Rahmen der applikativen Systemredundanz die
Möglichkeit mit zwei unterschiedlichen I/O-Controllern auf die BKs zuzugreifen. Natürlich nicht zur selben Zeit.

Ich hoffe die Informationen fassen Deine offenen Punkte ausreichend zusammen. Ansonsten kannst Du zu diesem Thema auch gerne Kontakt zu unserer Hotline aufnehmen.

Dein Serviceteam
Markus v. Schlichtkrull


----------



## Mobi (17 April 2012)

Ok so ausführlich wollte ich es jetzt nicht beschreiben (schreibfaul ).


----------

